# moving to canada, work remote for US



## benn (May 16, 2011)

I am a US citizen planning to marry my Canadian fiance. Questions about the best way to go about where to marry and how to get a PR visa aside, I want to keep working for my US based multinational. I am a remote employee and have worked over the internet from Canada on a few visits already. I would like to continue doing so once I get my PR visa.

Whats the best way to handle this? I think its possible that they can transition me to being a Canadian employee, but is that even necessary?


----------

